

The Django project is investigating a claim of unauthorized server access - ubernostrum
https://twitter.com/ubernostrum/status/531048837406662657

======
ubernostrum
Running info:

* As a precaution, all our infrastructure has been taken offline.

* If you depend on Django, installing from PyPI will still work.

* Our PyPI uploads and GitHub release tags are GPG-signed by key ID 0x2d9266a6808fe067 for verification purposes.

------
ubernostrum
Post-downtime explanation and discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8579089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8579089)

------
apollo13
We have restored access to the Django Project servers. We do not have any
reason to believe any user data was compromised. We'll continue to post
updates as we have more information.

